# two ssa gcon 10s



## twisted1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey friends im looking to turn my truck into nice ground pounder with my new sound solutions audio gcon 10s.
Truck is 2008 f150 supercrew
270 alt
Dc 2k amp

Heres the specs 

GCON-10 Sound Solutions Audio 10" 750W GCON Series Subwoofer - SSA STORE

Any of you guys with winsid or another program can please design me a blueprint for a box?
Max dims are 
4ft long 
1ft 9in wide
1ft 9in height


----------

